# Help with new heggie



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello everyone,

New here from Michigan. I am adopting a hedgehog later this week from a local breeder.

I just received all my orders today. Please see photos.

I have a few questions.

Can hedgehogs climb? Will i need to install the top on his cage?

What type of bedding should i use that i can purchase locally?

What is the best type of food to feed him? I haven't had a hedgehog in about 10 years and back then fed him cat food.

Will he need a heating light? Heat source?

Thank you!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Oh my goodness!! Your little guy is adorable! I remember when I got Hazel, she wasn't near as small as that! Congrats! 

As for your questions:
-Yes, hedgehogs can climb very high. It is recommended to have a lid on your cage. I don't use a lid as I have coroplast up all the sides and Hazel isn't much of a climber and it works well. 

-For bedding, I would go with fleece 100%. It's inexpensive, easy to clean, and much healthier for your hedgie. You can purchase it at Walmart, JoAnne Fabrics, or online. I got a yard for $4. I just simply folded it and placed it in my cage, works perfectly. I just change it out once a week and throw it in the wash. 

-Catfood is what is recommended, I use one high in protien and low in fat. 

-Yes, you will need a head source. I use a CHE. 

I also noticed the type of wheel you have. Silent Spinner, correct? If so, I would get a different one, asap. Silent Spinners are known to rip hedgehogs nails off as they run and cause foot injuries. They best wheel is a Carolina Storm Wheel that you can order online. 
Or you can purchase a Comfort Wheel at the pet store. Comfort Wheels are the ONLY suitible wheels from pet stores that can be used for hedgies. 

Also, if you use fleece, you might want to put a small litter pan under the wheel as hedgies poop and pee as they run and it will get all over your bedding. 

Hope I helped!


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you for all the info.

What is a CHE heat source?

Here is the wheel:
Amazon.com : Kaytee 12-Inch Giant Silent Spinner Exercise Wheel, Colors Vary : Carolina Storm Wheel : Pet Supplies


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Here is a link to a post on here about heating. It helped me a lot!
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/113-heating/4048-heating-your-hedgehog-s-cage-simplified.html

The wheel that you have is not safe for hedgehogs. I use the Comfort Wheel, it can be bought at any pet store as well as online. 
Amazon.com : Kaytee Giant Comfort Exercise Wheel, 12-Inch, Colors Vary : Rat Exercise Wheel : Pet Supplies

Or you can purchase a Carolina Storm Wheel, which are specifically made for hedgehogs. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/the-carolina-storm-wheel.html


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes you need a lid for your cage. All hedgehog cages should have a lid. Even if you have a hedgehog that has never climbed before they can decide to climb and end up injured or lost. 

As mentioned the wheel you have is dangerous for hedgehogs. You should return it and get a wheel that will be safe.

Your breeder should give you 3-4 weeks of food when you pick your hedgehog up so that you can slowly transition him to what ever food you decide to feed.


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you for all the useful information. I cannot wait to get him.

I have filled out the return info on amazon so that wheel is going back. Glad I found out before i brought him home.

Will this one work for him?
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/store/p17/Sparkly_Blue_with_pan.html

The largest one is sold out


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I'm not sure if that will be big enough for a full grown hedgehog. Maybe someone else can offer some input.


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

How about this one?
http://www.exoticnutrition.com/cosawh.html


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Yes, that is fine. It is the same exact thing as the comfort wheel, just with a different name. You can get comfort wheels anywhere.


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

How is this for heating?
Amazon.com : Fluker's Ceramic Heat Emitter 100 Watt : Pet Habitat Heat Lamps : Pet Supplies


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Yes that is good. You also want a dome to put the heat emitter in. Everything is in the link.


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

Along with this


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You would be much better off to get a Carolina Storm wheel. Comfort wheels are horribly noisy and don't last near as long as the Carolina Storm wheel. The Carolina Storm wheel is virtually silent and much sturdier than other wheels.

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/the-carolina-storm-wheel.html


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I believe she's getting a CSW. 

My comfort wheel works just fine.....


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

I ordered the Carolina Storm wheel, even though it says out of stock. Hopefully it dosent take forever.
I also ordered this:


----------



## Bosgarage57 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have that one, and think Im going to have to get another one for the other side of my tub. It bumps it up from 70 to 75, I may go with a 150 watt next time.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

That CHE will work. Just make sure you have a thermostat to control the temperature on it! I think there is a tutorial on the forum somewhere. Just go to the heating section!


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

Whoops. Made a mistake and didn't see there was a second page! Ignore me. :lol:


----------



## ravynnm (Jan 12, 2015)

What's the big difference between the CSBW and CSW? They both have the same running surface width and the diameter is only 1.5 inches in the difference.


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

I have purchased this thermostat as well.
Amazon.com : R-Zilla Controller Temperature, 500-watt : Aquarium Heaters : Pet Supplies


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

ravynnm said:


> What's the big difference between the CSBW and CSW? They both have the same running surface width and the diameter is only 1.5 inches in the difference.


Just a heads up, the CSW says its out of stock. I ordered it and it already shipped so they may actually have stock.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

It looks like you have everything figured out! Your going to be a great hedgie parent.


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

Should have him Sunday 
His name is Horton.


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

Should i get him:
Chicken Soup For The Pet Lovers Soul - Adult (30%protein 20%fat)
Or
Chicken Soup For The Pet Lovers Soul - Kitten (34%protein 22%fat)

He is 8 weeks old


----------



## ravynnm (Jan 12, 2015)

They have a hairball formula with 13% fat.


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

New stuff came


----------



## ravynnm (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow. How long did it take for the wheel to come in? That was fast.


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

It took one day. I was impressed!


----------



## ravynnm (Jan 12, 2015)

dsm600rr said:


> It took one day. I was impressed!


It says 2-3 weeks for Canada.. lol hopefully it doesnt actually take that long


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

If you order the other chicken soup, either the hairball control or the healthy weight, I think it's called, you can lower the fat content and have a good mix going for your new little guy.


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

Horton is home


----------



## dsm600rr (Jan 14, 2015)

Hangin out after a long day at work


----------

